# Mule in heat?



## jmc

Do mules do the same mouthing thing that donkeys do when they are in heat?

One of my coming three molly mini mules has been chomping a lot today, don't see anything wrong in her mouth. It is very similar to the "don't hurt me, I'm a baby!" mouthing a foal will do. Since she's also squirting small amounts of urine frequently, I'm guessing it's heat, but these are my first mules and the other one doesn't show any sign of heat. During other probable heat cycles, she hasn't chomped or squirted, just winked a lot and was kind of mini evil (lol).

It's currently frickin' freezing out, so does seem a bit early for her heat cycles to begin, but she's young, so maybe they're weird for a while?

Appreciate any advice - other heat signs that may be different in mules from horses, for instance.


----------



## QtrBel

From my understanding they can have all sorts of signs and signals same as any mare or jenny. Cycle wise they can be variable and erratic, more so than horses or donkeys.


----------

